# Gracie an update



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Multiple dogs, senior dogs, dogs who have lost their main person all of these are complex issues and for lots of people perhaps too much to bear. You have done so with "Grace" and beautiful tribute to your connection to your mother through your challenging part of your inheritance.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have always been impressed by all that you did for Gracie. I know it was not easy for you, or your own dogs. I am sure your Mom would be very pleased.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So sorry on the loss of your mom, mine has been gone now 12 years, hard to believe and just the thought makes me tear up. She lived me me her last 7 years. I didn't know the story of Gracie, what a wonderful tribute to the remerance of your mom. In difficult circumstances you made it work. Now that is a true dog lover in my mind.


----------

